

Ask HN: Which countries rank best investment for internet freedom and privacy?  - whyme

I&#x27;m in the process of choosing where to locate services[1] for my start up. I would like to select locations and services that reflect my core values of internet freedom and privacy.<p>I would appreciate if others, having stepped through this process, can provide insight.<p>Thanks.<p>[1] I need web application, database, and email hosting services. Price and Convenience are secondary to core values listed above, however I do need control over my application and database technology stacks.
======
_s
I think this may be of help:

[http://heatmap.forrestertools.com/](http://heatmap.forrestertools.com/)

~~~
ivanblagdan
Found it amusing that the US had no exlamation icon over it :)

